# No joke, what is it.



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

Ok, I got this from Mo, (@Diver Temple ) to see what it is. Here's some pics. It is dense and very heavy. There's not really any bark left on it either. It seems to be worn off like someone used a sandblaster on it.
Should I weigh it also? And the wood is so oily/resiny? That it almost looks polished coming off the saw. I sanded it to 1200 micro mesh....
I think I may lean to either a rosewood, or desert ironwood. I gotta go look at Paul's site and see what I can find later tonight.
@phinds

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (May 26, 2019)

Looks like DIW to me... does it stink?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (May 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I think I may lean to either a rosewood, or desert ironwood.



Putting it into either of those categories should be fairly easy, I would think. Rosewoods generally have a nice sweet smell - sometimes almost a little floral, in a good way. (At least to me - though I haven't smelled any of the rosewoods in a while.) Desert Ironwood - one of my favorite woods, machines/works nicely - but smells like something died when working with it. (I like DIW so much, I'm willing to put up with the stink to work with it.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 26, 2019)

DIW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

Well, it certainly smells like diw, when I sliced off a piece....peeyooooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2019)

End grain is a good match for DI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

phinds said:


> End grain is a good match for DI



How'd I do with the pics Paul? I'm sure they could have been better, but I wanted to try out my $5 macro lenses....


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> How'd I do with the pics Paul? I'm sure they could have been better, but I wanted to try out my $5 macro lenses....


The super closeups are pretty good but without the next level of backing away (the 2nd pic for example) I might not have gotten it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

Right on. Thank you.
I do notice the outside edges are blurry on some. I think that may be the cheap lens. I'm looking into getting a much better one.


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Right on. Thank you.
> I do notice the outside edges are blurry on some. I think that may be the cheap lens. I'm looking into getting a much better one.


Well, DI is one I had not done so just for grins, here's a reference to use when you do.

DI section, 5mm wide and then 1mm wide. Based on how they show up at my screen resolution, that's about 26X and 260X . You can measure the width on YOUR screen and figure out what X factor you are seeing it at. At the bottom is a 5mm wide section from the normal "end grain update" pic on my site, which shown here is 8X

When I do the 400X and then invoke Windows magnify at just 2:1, it's astounding (not so much on these pics but on some of them). Get's pretty grainy though at the 260X. Sometimes I get better focus. It's touchy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

phinds said:


> Well, DI is one I had not done so just for grins, here's a reference to use when you do.
> 
> DI section, 5mm wide and then 1mm wide. Based on how they show up at my screen resolution, that's about 26X and 260X . You can measure the width on YOUR screen and figure out what X factor you are seeing it at. At the bottom is a 5mm wide section from the normal "end grain update" pic on my site, which shown here is 8X
> 
> ...



Paul, in that 2nd picture, are those faint light lines the grain, or sandpaper marks?


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Paul, in that 2nd picture, are those faint light lines the grain, or sandpaper marks?


sandpaper. I always orient my pics with the grain lines running horizontally and the rays running vertically and with the pith towards the bottom. Most of my "end grain updates" have better sanding than that piece.

I suggest that you get accustomed to using my orientation as a standard. It IS the standard to the extent that there is one. Mark Peet gave me the book "Southern African Wood" and I pointed out to him that several of the end grain pics were upside down. The authors had already discovered that and were abashed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

Ah. Thanks. I think thats a good call. I'll start doing the same thing.


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Ah. Thanks. I think thats a good call. I'll start doing the same thing.


Ha. I see you're one step ahead of me. Your post landed while I was updating mine to make that suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

I'm a quick learner....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 1, 2019)

i cut a round of laburnum the other day....kind of stinky....wood
is very similar to your photos


----------



## phinds (Jun 1, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> i cut a round of laburnum the other day....kind of stinky....wood
> is very similar to your photos


I think if you check the end grain carefully, you'll find that it is quite unlike this mystery wood. Just at the most basic level, laburnum is ring porous and this wood is diffuse porous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

